
VW Cancels 2016 Diesel Line in USA - selimthegrim
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-vw-cancels-2016-diesel-line-up-20151007-story.html
======
a3n
Great. Now I wonder what else they're cheating on.

Insurance companies calculate that if you've been in an accident/had a claim,
you're more likely than average to have another accident/claim.

It's plausible that if a corporation can decide to cheat this egregiously on
one thing, their barrier to cheating on other things may be as low.

"We cheated on the diesels, but totally not on anything else." Cue the
lighthearted ukulele music and fresh-faced children flying kites.

